# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  سنجه تحي من اعادوا المريخ لكأس السودان

## طارق العرش

*
التحية لمولانا أزهري وداعة الله ورفاقه القانونيين الذين استطاعوا ان يهدموا حلم الجماعة بابعاد المريخ من كاس السودان :Bebe20:
من زمان كرمنا ازهري في سنجه ونعيد التكريم له من نادي النيل سنجه:10_17_201[1]:
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مولانا أزهرى وداعة الله
يعمل فى صمت وله القدح المعلى فى حل كثير من المعضلات القانونية

له التحية ولرجال المريخ الاوفياء
*

----------

